# Buy Points No Fees



## Railroad Bill (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Gang,

Just bought a few points to get up to that 20,000 2 Zone Sleeper status and noticed that AGR has now eliminated the surcharge from August 15 until September 30, 2008. Saves that extra $15 fee.

Also booked a 2 Zone from San Diego to Toledo for June 2009 and the sleepers are going fast. Nothing left on top level on the Capitol. And still 10 months to go. The trains are filling up early and I also noticed the fares are going up fast as well. Good for Amtrak, not so good for us who want to ride often. Such is life. 

Have a great weekend

Railroad Bill


----------



## The Metropolitan (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the good word!!!

I was thinking of buying about 1000 points to enable me to cash in 6000 for a pair of NEC tickets and 20000 for a one zone Bedroom trip from DEN-PDX in the Spring!

I've been noticing the same pricing effects in the Spring as well. Guess I'd better get to planning!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 16, 2008)

Railroad Bill said:


> Hello Gang,Just bought a few points to get up to that 20,000 2 Zone Sleeper status and noticed that AGR has now eliminated the surcharge from August 15 until September 30, 2008. Saves that extra $15 fee.
> 
> Also booked a 2 Zone from San Diego to Toledo for June 2009 and the sleepers are going fast. Nothing left on top level on the Capitol. And still 10 months to go. The trains are filling up early and I also noticed the fares are going up fast as well. Good for Amtrak, not so good for us who want to ride often. Such is life.
> 
> ...


How much are points?


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 16, 2008)

1,000 points is $27.50. You can buy up to 10,000 points per year on your card. You can also buy points for someone else.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 16, 2008)

Railroad Bill said:


> 1,000 points is $27.50. You can buy up to 10,000 points per year on your card. You can also buy points for someone else.


AGR Card only?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 16, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > 1,000 points is $27.50. You can buy up to 10,000 points per year on your card. You can also buy points for someone else.
> ...


You should be able to use any major credit card, but if you use your Chase AGR, you'll get credit for the purchase value (and since it's an Amtrak purchase, that would earn double).


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 16, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


BTW< how long can you hold on to AGR Points?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 16, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


As long as you *TRAVEL ON AMTRAK* once every 3 years, the points do not expire!

*NOTE*: Unlike most airlines, partner activity (credit card, Points For Shopping, etc...) *DO NOT* extend the points in your account! You must actually travel! But the good news is (if you could do it) a $5 one-way trip will extend the points!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 16, 2008)

While we are discussing these type things, is there a way to transfer points from one member to another?

All the travel my wife and I have done has given us both points, but the sleeper parts have gone to my account and she has a lot less than I do. Any way to transfer some of hers to my account?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 16, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 16, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Any way to transfer some of hers to my account?



Sadly, no.


----------



## wayman (Aug 19, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


I'd be surprised if this counts as an Amtrak purchase: you're purchasing the points from either AGR or BuyPoints, not Amtrak.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

How long does it take for points to show up? Also when you go to select how many points you want it gives the option of more than 10,000? Anyone know if you can buy more?

Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 19, 2008)

Guest said:


> Also when you go to select how many points you want it *gives the option of more than 10,000*? Anyone know if you can buy more?


:huh:

When I just pulled up the "buy points for myself", it only gave an option of 500-10,000 points! Maybe the "buy points for someone else" option is different.

That brings up another question: You can only buy 10,000 points per year, and a member can only receive 10,000 points per year. Can you buy 10,000 points and your SO "give" you 10,000 more points, for a total of 20,000 points for the year? :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Can you buy 10,000 points and your SO "give" you 10,000 more points, for a total of 20,000 points for the year? :huh:


AFAIK there is only an account limit per year, not a credit card limit. So in theory if one had two kids with accounts too, one could buy 40,000 points in a calendar year, 10K for each kid, 10K for your SO, and 10K for you.


----------



## ceblack (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought 10K points for my AGR account earlier this year and also bought 10K points to "give" to my wife's AGR account. When I later tried buying points using my wife's AGR account, it said my AGR account had reached the limit for purchased points for the year.

In other words, each AGR account can receive a maximum of 10,000 points in a year (no matter who buys the points).


----------



## tj722 (Aug 22, 2008)

wayman said:


> I'd be surprised if this counts as an Amtrak purchase: you're purchasing the points from either AGR or BuyPoints, not Amtrak.


I bought some points and just checked my statement: they did not count as an "Amtrak" purchase and thus I did not get double points. I think the reason is that it shows up as "BUY REWARD POINTS POINTS.COM DC" on my statement and not some variation on "AMTRAK..." like my train tickets and cafe car purchases.


----------



## sechs (Aug 23, 2008)

Considering the redemption values that most of us get, it's still an incredible deal.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2008)

sechs said:


> Considering the redemption values that most of us get, it's still an incredible deal.


It sure is! 

Buy them at 2.75¢/point, and redeem them for 5¢/point to 10¢/point (or more)! B)


----------

